# Metered Concrete Delivery Companies - A Google Rant



## Sparky617 (Feb 27, 2018)

So, we're doing a bathroom renovation at our church to convert the original 1967 bathrooms into ADA compliant, handicapped accessible bathrooms with showers.  No small task given the size of the room, but we made it through the permit process and the demolition is complete!  The plumber came in yesterday and is sizing up his work of moving the toilet drains to accommodate ADA spacing and new wall coverings and to add a shower drain.

Once the plumbing is done and the rough-in inspection is done we'll need to pour a new slab.  We figure it'll take maybe a yard and a half.  Not really enough for a transit mix truck, so we figured we'd go with a metered delivery.  A little more expensive per yard, but price competitive on small loads.

So I Google (and Bing for that matter) "metered concrete suppliers - Cary, NC" also Raleigh, concrete suppliers, Cary, NC and a few others.  Coming up with zip.  I did get a metered concrete company in Boston MA, not exactly local.  I got a lot of concrete installers and the local transit mix companies.  

Unfortunately, I threw out all my trusty old yellow pages.  I think there is at least one metered supplier in the area, now if I could just figure out the magic words for the Google machine.   

Rant off, unless anyone knows of one in the area.   Until then, still searching.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2018)

So metered, you just pay for what you take? It would take a lot of small jobs to keep a truck busy in Mayberry.:trophy:


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2018)

Of those listed, have you asked any for a referral to a "short-load" transit mixed vendor;
http://www.thebluebook.com/city-search.html?region=29&class=785&companylocatedin=Raleigh_NC&page=2


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 27, 2018)

"Mayberry" is about 90 miles away and is called Mt. Pleasant in real life.  It was the home of Andy Griffith.   Cary is a city of 150,000+ people with a lot of building going on.  When we moved here in 1995 the city was less than half this big.  There is plenty of construction going on to keep the transit mix and metered companies in business.

This is a metered mix company, unfortunately, it is in Norfolk MA.   http://mix-rite.com/   The concrete is mixed on-site as needed, you buy what you need.  It is great for smaller batches that are a bit big for mixing by the bag in a gas driven mixer.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2018)

Or perhaps this; http://www.thebluebook.com/search.h...ransit+Mixed+Concrete&regionLabel=Raleigh,+NC


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 27, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Of those listed, have you asked any for a referral to a "short-load" transit mixed vendor;
> http://www.thebluebook.com/city-search.html?region=29&class=785&companylocatedin=Raleigh_NC&page=2



We're not at the point of needing it yet, I'm trying to find suppliers.  Typically with a transit mixed load you pay a premium if you can't take several yards.  That's where the metered companies shine.  Slightly higher price per yard but competitive on small loads.  We really don't want to rent a mixer and do it by the bag.   You came up with the same list I did with Google and Bing.

When I search metered concrete delivery I get companies with the truck I'm looking for, but not in the metro area, heck not even in NC.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 27, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Or perhaps this; http://www.thebluebook.com/search.h...ransit+Mixed+Concrete&regionLabel=Raleigh,+NC



Those are all pretty far away.  Fayetteville is 75 miles away, Yadkinville is 80+.  Raleigh & Cary and Wake County, in general, is a fairly large metro area.  I'm just surprised I can't find a metered concrete company.

Thanks for looking, but your results haven't been any better than mine.  Hence the Google rant.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2018)

Sparky617 said:


> Those are all pretty far away.  Fayetteville is 75 miles away, Yadkinville is 80+.  Raleigh & Cary and Wake County, in general, is a fairly large metro area.  I'm just surprised I can't find a metered concrete company.
> 
> Thanks for looking, but your results haven't been any better than mine.  Hence the Google rant.



I understand, in a developing community the need has to catch up with the market.

We call them "short load" here because they carry the raw material, on the truck, and mix on site, to the need, and you are responsible for the clean out and disposal, because they do not have a batch plant to return too.

There are 4 or 5 in the LA/OC area serving several million residences.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 27, 2018)

We're over a million in the metro area and have been for some time.  Durham is 15 miles away and is a decent sized city as well.  We had at least one metered company when I lived in the Harrisburg PA area and at least 2 transit mix companies, Hempt Bros and Pennsy Supply.  Raleigh/Durham is a much bigger metro area than the Harrisburg PA area.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2018)

Sparky617 said:


> "Mayberry" is about 90 miles away and is called Mt. Pleasant in real life. It was the home of Andy Griffith. Cary is a city of 150,000+ people with a lot of building going on. When we moved here in 1995 the city was less than half this big. There is plenty of construction going on to keep the transit mix and metered companies in business.
> 
> This is a metered mix company, unfortunately, it is in Norfolk MA. http://mix-rite.com/ The concrete is mixed on-site as needed, you buy what you need. It is great for smaller batches that are a bit big for mixing by the bag in a gas driven mixer.


Talk to placers in the area maybe you can share a delivery charge with one or two. People here wait sometime weeks so the placers can share the deliveries with other jobs. For sidewalks and other small jobs.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 1, 2018)

broaden your search criteria. Maybe take out the word "metered". it may be called something else. Did you search "short load"? "Mix on sight"?


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 1, 2018)

I think the term you are looking for is &#8220;volumetric concrete mixer&#8221; etc 

These are the trucks that have all the components in bins and tanks and you tell them what you want and how much and they costume mix what you want and how much. 

Not sure if there is one in your area but I think that&#8217;s the way concrete is trending. 

Google the above terms and you will see photos of these rigs in action. 

  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDqSwE-X1dw[/ame]


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 2, 2018)

There are at least two.  The guy I'm working with on this project, who actually builds for a living has their numbers.  One of them shuts down for the winter but should be open now.

Metered worked to bring up examples just none in my area.   I tried just concrete suppliers, and the geniuses at Google gave me a bunch of concrete contractors first before they even got to the suppliers.   You'd think both the transit mix and metered suppliers would come up in a search for concrete suppliers.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 2, 2018)

I did a search with "volumetric concrete mixer" and came up with pretty much the same results as "metered concrete suppliers".

I bet if I still had a copy of the yellow pages I could find him, this shouldn't be that hard.  That said yp.com wasn't any better.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2018)

Sparky617 said:


> I did a search with "volumetric concrete mixer" and came up with pretty much the same results as "metered concrete suppliers".
> 
> I bet if I still had a copy of the yellow pages I could find him, this shouldn't be that hard. That said yp.com wasn't any better.


 I can get my local yellow pages on line, at least I could the last time I tried.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 2, 2018)

bud16415 said:


> I think the term you are looking for is volumetric concrete mixer etc



1333 found in or around; http://www.thebluebook.com/search.h...metric+concrete+mixer&regionLabel=Raleigh,+NC

It's, in part, why I've never used google when searching for construction related services.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 2, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> 1333 found in or around; http://www.thebluebook.com/search.h...metric+concrete+mixer&regionLabel=Raleigh,+NC
> 
> It's, in part, why I've never used google when searching for construction related services.



If you scroll down the list at your link in and around Raleigh includes NC, SC, CO, MB, PA, CA, ON, SK....


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes, and the link is a list of all the vendors, mfg. and suppliers in your area.

Do you suppose that one of them may have sold equip. for use in your area?


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 5, 2018)

We've found two, but not through any help from Google, YP.com, or Bing.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 5, 2018)

You will not find too many mobile concrete batching  tucks just because of the economics (low demand and high maintenance/acquisition costs).

Dick


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 5, 2018)

mudmixer said:


> You will not find too many mobile concrete batching  tucks just because of the economics (low demand and high maintenance/acquisition costs).
> 
> Dick



My contractor friend knows of two in the area.  A guy from church works for Martin Marietta Aggregates and gave me some names as well.

For small loads they are pretty useful.  The transit mix companies don't want to deal with small batches.  It beats getting a pallet of bags from the home improvement store and mixing it in a mixer.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2018)

Sparky617 said:


> My contractor friend knows of two in the area. A guy from church works for Martin Marietta Aggregates and gave me some names as well.
> 
> For small loads they are pretty useful. The transit mix companies don't want to deal with small batches. It beats getting a pallet of bags from the home improvement store and mixing it in a mixer.


 
We did a patch like that with a mixer and a mountain of bags because the customer refused to pay the min. delivery charge. With labour it cost twice what delivered would have cost even with the min. delivery charge.
It took 5 hrs to do a 20 min. job.:hide:


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone run across readily available, bagged, proportioned concrete mix with air entrainment for freeze-thaw durability? - Adding an entrainment additive, which is usually quite strong, requiring very accurate dosing in a small batch.

I have seen many, many sidewalks and driveway patches go to pieces in a winter because of the salt.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 5, 2018)

Your gonna laugh..
I've been using thinset with additives to repair any scaling, so far so good. 

Even used it to repair a hole in the asphalt driveway then sealed it all over...just to see what happens. Been there 5 years now.
Again this is in CT... salt and other garbage on the roads.


----------



## stadry (Mar 20, 2018)

*1.5cy / .67cf per 80# bag from the apron/vest stores = 60 bags,,, rent the small elec mixer & diy - volunteer labor, 5gal buckets = $400,,, here in atl our mobil mix will cost $575 for the same amount*


----------



## JoeD (Mar 20, 2018)

60 bags times 80 pounds equals 4800 pounds/2.5 tons.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 20, 2018)

stadry said:


> *1.5cy / .67cf per 80# bag from the apron/vest stores = 60 bags,,, rent the small elec mixer & diy - volunteer labor, 5gal buckets = $400,,, here in atl our mobil mix will cost $575 for the same amount*


Umm, no.


----------



## stadry (Mar 31, 2018)

*joe, your estimate's correct,,, easier & cheaper for us*


----------



## stadry (Aug 5, 2018)

*spark, that's only 60 bags,,, easy day*


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 6, 2018)

Since the old thread got brought back up an update.  We hired the concrete work out and expanded it a bit to include a ramp at one of the doors to eliminate the single step.  This brought it into the realm of Transit-mix truck deliveries.  As an added bonus, we didn't need to DIY the work.  I think the total bill was less than $2000.


----------

